
f.lux: iOS 9.3's Night Shift mode for your Mac - seeekr
https://justgetflux.com/
======
seeekr
Just now discovered "Night Shift" mode on iPad, which lead to looking for
something similar for my MacBook and the discovery of f.lux. So much more
comfortable to look at the screen at night!

------
konart
I hope people realize it's Night Shift that's "f.lux for your iphone"

